# Hello from Belgrade



## Bang

Hello from Bellgrade -Serbia 
I have 39 years from today and in bee business i'm 6 years..
I also have for now 30 hives and in this year i will make it 50.
This is my bee on flower:


----------



## Tenbears

Welcome!


----------



## Slow Drone

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## herbhome

welcome


----------



## Eikel

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74

Welcome to BeeSource! Looking forward to reading about your bee keeping adventures.


----------



## kyell

Dobar dan! Thanks for sharing the video of the bee on the dandelion!

Kyle


----------



## heaflaw

Welcome


----------

